# The People with T's on them Thread.



## hairmetalspider (Apr 16, 2008)

This is a thread where we can see pictures of YOU spending some quality bonding time with your T.....or any other invert!

And a photo with just a T on your hand won't cut it. It has so crawling, hanging out, sipping a bloody mary on your shoulder, etc.

I've seen a lot of cute ones, even with kids! 

So post them here!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 16, 2008)

*I guess I'll start*

ME and my badboy Attila


----------



## 7mary3 (Apr 16, 2008)

That's a great looking rosea. If I had 1: a decent camera, and 2: a T that was nice enough to let me get near it, then I'd definately be adding some pics myself. Looks like I'm stuck with simply complimenting for now though.


----------



## Kohler (Apr 16, 2008)

Oh hairmetalspider, you are delicious! and your G.rosea too... but you more


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 16, 2008)

A big thanks from me and Attila.

Come people, where are your pictures?


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 16, 2008)

UsambaraIndian said:


> That's a great looking rosea. If I had 1: a decent camera, and 2: a T that was nice enough to let me get near it, then I'd definately be adding some pics myself. Looks like I'm stuck with simply complimenting for now though.



I'll send Attila on loan so you can take pictures 

But send him back! He's my special boy! *sniff*


----------



## vbrooke (Apr 16, 2008)

Well here is a pic of my daughter with a wc T and another of her with one of the baby snakes we bred...












What can I say, she takes after her mommy. She'll be Dr. Dolittle by the time she's 18!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 16, 2008)

Precious!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 16, 2008)

Grammy, my 8" chaco female that passed away recently


----------



## Atrax1207 (Apr 17, 2008)

She was a beaut. Sorry for your loss. Cool pix folks, I'll post some soon too. 


Bye, Atrax


----------



## von_z (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm surprised this thread hasn't taken off.:?


----------



## Tescos (Apr 19, 2008)

is that taken off or been taken off? lol


----------



## YouLosePayUp (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't tend to think "where's the camera?" as my Pokies, Haplo's, Heteroscodra etc are climbing all over me.  Yes it has happened (very long stories some are even funny) will it happen again probably, will I then get pics probably not lol.

Anyway I'll go look and see what I have.

You said not on the hands, but if it's two at a time that's gotta count.







This is clearly not on a hand lol


----------



## von_z (Apr 19, 2008)

Tescos said:


> is that taken off or been taken off? lol


Taken off...I think it's interesting.


----------



## Tescos (Apr 19, 2008)

> What can I say, she takes after her mommy


In what way? being rather stupid, being rather irresponsible or likes to suck a serpent?? 

Sorry but to let a young kid have a snakes mouth parts almost in the kids mouth strikes me as rather silly. Not just because of a good risk of a nasty bite but also from the possible risks of salmonella, which I hear is rather unplesent at the best of times. 
http://www.provet.co.uk/Petfacts/healthtips/reptilesalmonella.htm

Still it's not my kid so I have no need to really care either way but would like to see the vid on youtube if it happens.  
Cheers
Chris


----------



## Tropical T's (Apr 22, 2008)

Tescos said:


> In what way? being rather stupid, being rather irresponsible or likes to suck a serpent??
> 
> Sorry but to let a young kid have a snakes mouth parts almost in the kids mouth strikes me as rather silly. Not just because of a good risk of a nasty bite but also from the possible risks of salmonella, which I hear is rather unplesent at the best of times.
> http://www.provet.co.uk/Petfacts/healthtips/reptilesalmonella.htm
> ...


Here is a little better info on the topic from vets specialising in reptiles, the other info is from an organisation involved in marketing and while the info may be good is not always the best info available. 
While not recommended the likelyhood of catching salmonella that way is low for a reptile kept in a clean environment, if she was kissing the other end of the snake it would be a different story.


----------



## citizen_smithi (Apr 22, 2008)

Why not on your hand? Is a T on your hand not quality time too? That'll be why the thread hasn't really taken off, the majority of people handling will have it on the hand, including me, so I'm gona be cheeky and put this one up  

It's my newest, RCF Rosea that I rescued from a pet shop in London - she was on just 0.5cm of vermiculite, no proper water dish (crystals), no hide at all and under a bright white flourescent light - the last twop factors were according to the manager "so people can see it" :wall: 

Anyway here she is - my only T chilled enough to let me handle her, I seem to attract mostly the skitties!

I named her "Cinders"


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 25, 2008)

It's still on you, isn't it. So technically...


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 25, 2008)

it says it all....size really doesn't matter


----------



## NevularScorpion (Apr 25, 2008)

sick4x4 said:


> it says it all....size really doesn't matter


wow what a very cute looking T nice photo btw.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 25, 2008)

*A. avic*


----------



## _bob_ (Apr 25, 2008)

Aww Ryan I thought for sure you would have a pokie on you. =P


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 27, 2008)

_bob_ said:


> Aww Ryan I thought for sure you would have a pokie on you. =P


Ya that won't be happening any time soon. I am not a big handler. I will sometimes hold a big pokie within a few days of a molt so I can clean out the tank, but other then that I don't hold them too much. I am not trying to tempt fate and get bit!!!


----------



## hairmetalspider (Apr 27, 2008)

Aww I love Avic toes. Soooo cute.


----------



## _bob_ (Apr 27, 2008)

waving hello


----------



## JayzunBoget (Apr 28, 2008)

All of my freindly Ts are spiderlings!:wall: Definitely not as much fun as full size, but I just can't wait!


----------



## clearlysaid (Apr 28, 2008)

Me and Nivek's P irminia:






Up close:






If you want to see some awesome pics of Nivek bonding w/ his P irminia (and by bonding I mean actually _licking_ it you should check out this thread...)  There's also some great pics of him and his many pokies in another thread on that forum.

Me and my GBB:






Up close:






And my RCF rosie... I hear tarantulas taste like crab.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Apr 28, 2008)

Good grief that is a lucky spider!


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 28, 2008)

funny ryan, i was thinking the same lol.......


----------



## SNAFU (Apr 29, 2008)

My female A.Seemani Gypsy-pic from the Twilight Zone! :razz:


----------



## SNAFU (Apr 29, 2008)

Gypsy without the colors inverted~She is one of my fav's!


----------



## sick4x4 (Apr 29, 2008)




----------



## vbrooke (May 4, 2008)

Here is another pic from last night.  My H. gigas hangin out.


----------



## vbrooke (May 5, 2008)

OK here I sit with my H. maculata on my nose(yes I'm crazy) :evil: :evil: . I have more pics to share. I'm sure I'll get yelled at some more... 











Here are some more pics of the A. Versi


----------



## NevularScorpion (May 5, 2008)

SNAFU said:


> Gypsy without the colors inverted~She is one of my fav's!


I never appreciate the brown color morp until i saw this pic wow that t is awsome 

anyways this is me and my P nigricolor just chillin


----------



## sntcruzan (May 6, 2008)

vbrooke said:


> OK here I sit with my H. maculata on my nose(yes I'm crazy) :evil: :evil: . I have more pics to share. I'm sure I'll get yelled at some more...


Putting a tarantula on a young child/ren is not ok .Especially the toddler.
NOT CUTE OR APPROPRIATE !!


----------



## cacoseraph (May 6, 2008)

sntcruzan said:


> Putting a tarantula on a young child/ren is not ok .Especially the toddler.
> NOT CUTE OR APPROPRIATE !!


dang dude... it's an A. versicolor. not particularily bitey nor known for human efficacious urts.  dogs and cats pose a much larger risk to the kids.


----------



## sntcruzan (May 6, 2008)

Those are my feelings , so that is how i see it.
Take Care


----------



## Scott C. (May 6, 2008)

sntcruzan said:


> .....
> NOT CUTE OR APPROPRIATE !!


Quite cute, and most definitely thread appropriate..... as for any other kind of appropriate... V's business.

Nice pics V.


----------



## Truff135 (May 6, 2008)

As long as the child understands what's on her and with the parent supervising (and considering it's an avic), I don't see too much harm in it.  Crap, I'd rather see a tarantula on a child than say....a hamster!    Now THAT is scary!  I wish I could coax my avic out of her web so I could cuddle with her, but she wants nothing of it.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (May 6, 2008)

sntcruzan said:


> Those are my feelings , so that is how i see it.
> Take Care


You are actually being serious?  
Wow, I really thought you were just kidding.


----------



## sick4x4 (May 6, 2008)

me too...seriously  we all have our opinions and i dont think this was a thread hoping people would voice them...lets keep it to bugs on people and not people on people....trust me, i already get it enough for holding my pokies!!! lol.. with that said heres another of me;P


----------



## vbrooke (May 6, 2008)

Hey, thanks a lot for for the support guys! Why does someone always have to be a party pooper!!:evil:


----------



## bbourke85 (May 14, 2008)

Man, i envy all of you for having nice T's you can handle. My T is an aussie one, apparently from what ive read the venom is hospitalising


----------



## ninja250 (May 14, 2008)

here is my obt and my singapore blue


----------



## Ricki123 (May 14, 2008)

Jesus don't know how you dare hold, an OBT! - thats a no no for me


----------



## daniel15 (May 14, 2008)

woah! i wouldnt hold an OBT, except for slings.haha :worship: :worship:


----------



## hairmetalspider (May 14, 2008)

Less chatter more pictures


----------



## NevularScorpion (May 15, 2008)

ninja250 said:


> here is my obt and my singapore blue



wow the obt was so fat and cute


----------



## tarandrew (May 15, 2008)

Ha. I beat you all. Obviously none of you have the guts/stupidity to put an OBT on your face

*shifty eyes*

_at least it's a picture of *my* face._


----------



## ninja250 (May 15, 2008)

Ricki123 said:


> Jesus don't know how you dare hold, an OBT! - thats a no no for me




well. . . now both of my obts molted out to maturity and i cant even look at them with out a threat display!!   that one actually bit me when he was younger. . . go figure


----------



## ninja250 (May 15, 2008)

Genei Ryodan said:


> wow the obt was so fat and cute


thank   i nurture them the best i can    ha ha ha


----------



## ninja250 (May 15, 2008)

okay so its not on my hand but i thought it made for a good pic!!!


----------



## ninja250 (May 15, 2008)

sntcruzan said:


> Putting a tarantula on a young child/ren is not ok .Especially the toddler.
> NOT CUTE OR APPROPRIATE !!




awwww c'mon it made for a great post!!!!!!!


----------



## vbrooke (May 15, 2008)

ninja250 said:


> okay so its not on my hand but i thought it made for a good pic!!!


Nice picture!!! Wow those fangs look huge close up.


----------



## ninja250 (May 15, 2008)

vbrooke said:


> Nice picture!!! Wow those fangs look huge close up.


thanks   . . . .they are huge   lol   they fell even more huge when you're waiting for it to pull them out of your poor little finger!  h aha h a


----------



## ninja250 (May 16, 2008)

sick4x4 said:


> me too...seriously  we all have our opinions and i dont think this was a thread hoping people would voice them...lets keep it to bugs on people and not people on people....trust me, i already get it enough for holding my pokies!!! lol.. with that said heres another of me;P


  good point 4x4


----------



## ninja250 (May 16, 2008)

here is my P.C.


----------



## SNAFU (May 22, 2008)

Nuttin but a Rosea on my dome. Tarsal claws-it hurts so good!


----------



## Atrax1207 (May 22, 2008)

Well here are couple of mine pix:












And this lil' guy







Bye


----------



## Harrod (Jun 3, 2008)

Mature male Avic out for a walk:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jun 3, 2008)

me and my female 5.5" Haplopelma hainanum


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank You All For Sharing! Beautiful Shots......


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 4, 2008)

ChrisNCT said:


> me and my female 5.5" Haplopelma hainanum


CHB!!!, Oh Man, lol
but she actually a pretty mellow girl


----------



## von_z (Jun 7, 2008)

ChrisNCT said:


> me and my female 5.5" Haplopelma hainanum


You, sir, have some balls!!! lol


----------



## Zψωαιεκ (Jun 8, 2008)

Old photo with my versi


----------



## hairmetalspider (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anyone have any photos without it on their hand?

Put one on your face, take a picture.


----------



## dannax (Jun 10, 2008)

lawlz@hairmetalspider

i giggled...


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jun 10, 2008)

hairmetalspider said:


> Does anyone have any photos without it on their hand?
> 
> Put one on your face, take a picture.


Sure  But yeah I know it's a rose hair haha ..


----------



## _bob_ (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## dannax (Jun 10, 2008)

your eyebrows need.... wax... ;P 



†-MarK-† said:


> Sure  But yeah I know it's a rose hair haha ..


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jun 10, 2008)

dannax said:


> your eyebrows need.... wax... ;P


LMAO haha


----------



## wsimms (Jun 19, 2008)

*My new baby*







Just in from a long trip from Arizona, she's as gentle as a kitten.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 19, 2008)

PLEASE! If your going to put one on your face, make sure its a hair kicker/biter!!!....
*(Before anyone flames me i am KIDDING read up on this sort of thing, hairs in the eyes= VERY bad...)*







This was my first T. Afterwards i was like "whoa! Where did this funky rash come from???" you can tell she was kicking hairs like mad while i was having "fun"... lol you live and you learn i guess!


----------



## Aschamne (Jun 28, 2008)

Here's one for you.


----------



## †-MarK-† (Jun 28, 2008)

jadespider1985 said:


> PLEASE! If your going to put one on your face, make sure its a hair kicker/biter!!!....


Em.. do you mean it's NOT a hair kicker ? hehe ..


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Jun 28, 2008)

†-MarK-† said:


> Em.. do you mean it's NOT a hair kicker ? hehe ..


No i typed that in a joking manner, then i thought about it, then put the little just kidding thing under that in bold red....hehe


----------



## clearlysaid (Jun 28, 2008)

These, again, are of Nivek from one of our Mile High Bug Club meetings... you can check out more about our club here.  ...he doesn't mind me posting his pics here as he doesn't really have the time to.

Here's him w/ my H maculata mature male, Star:






And here's him with my C sp Blue, Venus:






And lastly, here is him holding my boyfriend's H lividum, Furiae:






Kevin (Nivek) is, like, the tarantula whisperer, man.  He's got mad handling skills.


----------



## RedEarthExotics (Jun 29, 2008)

*me and g. aureostriata*

about a 2.5'' g. aureostriata.


----------



## dalitan (Jun 30, 2008)

*Here's my first Giant!*

heres the pic of one of my T's.....Her name was Ophelia...L. Parahybana...8"...hehehe


----------



## budruC (Jun 30, 2008)

*P. ornata*


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Jun 30, 2008)




----------



## Bosing (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## JayzunBoget (Jul 2, 2008)

*Does it have to be a T to count?*






I heard that this was the new "green" way to trim your beard using less energy.





In the end, it missed spots and left my mustache all uneven, but did great things for my skin tone!


----------



## robc (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is the nature boy....holding my colbalt on his face.....rob


----------



## Crazy0monkey (Jul 2, 2008)

robc said:


> Here is the nature boy....holding my colbalt on his face.....rob


Holy crap. i thought the h mac on the face was pretty insane


----------



## hardlucktattoo (Jul 2, 2008)

Every think they are cool for putting a T on their head Well guess where I put this T


----------



## DMTWI (Jul 2, 2008)

Some pretty neat pics in this thread! Wish I had a more interesting photo to share, but this will have to do. The G. rosea out for a spin:


----------



## JayzunBoget (Jul 2, 2008)

hardlucktattoo said:


> Every think they are cool for putting a T on their head Well guess where I put this T


   noooooooooo........


----------



## SNAFU (Jul 2, 2008)

So, I have a new T.Blondi & this pic was right before she went up my forearm,  then across the back of my shoulders & then started going down my back before we could catch her.
 No pics of her on my face, not gonna happen ;P    !


----------



## the nature boy (Jul 2, 2008)

SNAFU said:


> So, I have a new T.Blondi & this pic was right before she went up my forearm,  then across the back of my shoulders & then started going down my back before we could catch her.
> No pics of her on my face, not gonna happen ;P    !


Come on, man!  We all thought you were cool.

--the nature boy


----------



## robc (Jul 2, 2008)

SNAFU said:


> So, I have a new T.Blondi & this pic was right before she went up my forearm,  then across the back of my shoulders & then started going down my back before we could catch her.
> No pics of her on my face, not gonna happen ;P    !


Here is my huge Blondi:













And my OBT


----------



## Thesius44 (Jul 3, 2008)

Lucara said:


> Grammy, my 8" chaco female that passed away recently


I'm sorry about your chaco.  We have a 15 year old named Alice.  People seem to love these guys, so big and friendly.


----------



## Thesius44 (Jul 3, 2008)

robc said:


> Here is my huge Blondi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't believe you can even get your OBT onto your hand...mine will freak out and hide as soon as anyone comes into sight...amazing


----------



## jrmrbcax (Jul 30, 2008)

These are videos..it counts..right?

Fire leg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCjf5Vx8YDI

Red knee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcyigEteOVw


----------



## AlanMM (Jul 30, 2008)

These again are on the hand, i guess you don't want this to happen on the face...


----------



## Scott C. (Aug 9, 2008)

Here's a people and a T....

Spidersitting this guy, and his grumpy mate.... he's sweet though






Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Austin S. (Aug 10, 2008)

I think when I get back into town, I'll try the female crawshayi on my face. :} Maybe I'll get a couple laughs!


----------



## robc (Aug 10, 2008)

Austin S. said:


> I think when I get back into town, I'll try the female crawshayi on my face. :} Maybe I'll get a couple laughs!


That might not be good, but it might be worth it, then again I will pass on this one.....the venom is not what I pass on but the power of a Kings bite is a force to be reckoned with (my female split my tongs like tooth pics) (LOL)


----------



## eL Tre (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Austin S. (Aug 10, 2008)

robc said:


> That might not be good, but it might be worth it, then again I will pass on this one.....the venom is not what I pass on but the power of a Kings bite is a force to be reckoned with (my female split my tongs like tooth pics) (LOL)


Hehe. Obviously you have yet to read the bite reports...


----------



## Austin S. (Aug 10, 2008)

Right here:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=105268&highlight=C.+crawshayi+bite


----------



## missy43 (Aug 13, 2008)

*rejoining after a while!*

hello!
i've got a few T.s so far, but here's my fav 













he kept stepping on my eyeball for these XD


----------



## von_z (Aug 19, 2008)

Wow, you will never catch me holding an OBT, lol.


----------



## unitard311 (Aug 19, 2008)

Scott C. said:


> Here's a people and a T....
> 
> Spidersitting this guy, and his grumpy mate.... he's sweet though
> 
> ...


Um, _where_ on you is the T, exactly? Just wondering........


----------



## froggyman (Aug 19, 2008)

looks like his shoulder


----------



## Scott C. (Aug 19, 2008)

Good call Froggy.



unitard311 said:


> Um, _where_ on you is the T, exactly? Just wondering........


Little bastard tried to hide in my armpit.... So you got parts of chin, neck, shoulder, chest, and arm.

Cheers.


----------



## froggyman (Aug 20, 2008)

that fact that you can see your neck and head kinda gave it away


----------



## dimocritus (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## J.huff23 (Aug 20, 2008)

This is an amazing thread. Thanks to hairmetalspider for starting it! And thanks to everyone who posted. I would post but, I dont have a camera.


----------



## SlaytanicArachnid (Aug 20, 2008)

*me and a.metallica*






what aboot permanent ones


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 11, 2009)

*Oh MAN*

This thread needs some massive updates.

This is me and my man Herman. He's not beautiful or expensive, but he can sweep a woman off her feet with his ravishing charm and debonair chivalry.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Feb 12, 2009)

well as the original post of this was NOT to have them just on ur hand, i figured i would post the funny one that my friend thought HAD to be taken







...my H. mac Magdalena decided she wanted to shoot up my arm, jump over my interceptive hand run down my back and find a nice cozy spot right on the butt pocket of my jeans. she was so determined to enjoy her resting spot that she didnt even move as i began to poke and nudge her...then when she did she bolted again to my front pocket where she rest under my belt...this i couldnt get a picture of. but here she is chilling in my hand like everyone elses T's.


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Feb 12, 2009)

My largest rosea and I


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 12, 2009)

Metallica on my hand!


----------



## Beardo (Feb 12, 2009)

It'll be a cold day in hell before you see me with a New World spider on my face. lol

Ya'll are crazy.


----------



## Hellion299 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lol. Nice.


----------



## IrishKnight (Feb 13, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Metallica on my hand!


awww how big is that soon to be beauty!???:drool:


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh what the heck.  I'll post this here too.  

Updated photo of my miranda and I.


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Spydra (Feb 13, 2009)

first poto of me and my HUGE OBT hehehe!! ;P 

Second photo is not on the face, but this "was" my male G. rosea before he croaked.

Renee


----------



## BoBaZ (Feb 13, 2009)

ornata



regalis



lugardi



H. mac RIP


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Feb 13, 2009)

to above poster...why are u smiling about a dead T in ur hands? and what species is it? it looks like a pokie of some sort but i cant be for sure.


----------



## fang333999 (Feb 13, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> to above poster...why are u smiling about a dead T in ur hands? and what species is it? it looks like a pokie of some sort but i cant be for sure.


i was about to ask the same thing.....


----------



## jasen&crystal (Feb 13, 2009)

*just a few*


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 13, 2009)

Can we get some sans hands photos in here? You're lovely people, with lovely T's, buto therwise  you're really just posting a photo of your tarantula with a few creased skin lines.

Put them on your face/butt/feet...and then take a photo. (Or at least be in it.)


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 13, 2009)

*Here's a another one of me and Herman.

Also, my date for Valentine's Day.
*


----------



## lmramsey89 (Feb 14, 2009)

Very first T. "Fiona" G. Rosea













And my brand new baby A. Avic


----------



## lmramsey89 (Feb 14, 2009)

missy43 said:


> hello!
> i've got a few T.s so far, but here's my fav
> 
> 
> ...


OOk. Omagosh. I was just lookin thru this thread and THERE YOU ARE! Weird...haha

(For anyone one here who ISNT missy, we worked at the same museum and have been friends for years, so randomly scrolling down and seeing her...weird lol)


----------



## BoBaZ (Feb 14, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> to above poster...why are u smiling about a dead T in ur hands? and what species is it? it looks like a pokie of some sort but i cant be for sure.


P. rufilata


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 14, 2009)

BoBaZ said:


> P. rufilata


still doesnt explain why you had smiley faces next to it...If one of my p. rufilata's died I would be very unhappy.


----------



## J.huff23 (Feb 14, 2009)

Me with my 3-4 inch A.versicolor



































































H.lividum ( Close enough!!!, lol)






P.pederseni. Dont mind the food on the shirt, im a messy eater and just got done with dinner.






Me holding a friends C.fasciatum. Dont mind the dirty nails. I just got done mixing a batch of coco-fiber.











Me holding a friends flat rock scorp. Dont mind the dirty nails. I just got done mixing a batch of coco-fiber.











Me holding a friends P.nigricolor and B.smithi































Not a T but...
















One of my little P.cambridgei






My baby girl. A female P.irminia


























Both of my male A.hentzi

















P.pederseni
















And my very first A.avicularia. Taken with cell phone.


----------



## robc (Feb 14, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> still doesnt explain why you had smiley faces next to it...If one of my p. rufilata's died I would be very unhappy.


It sort of looked like that original post just had to photo caption reversed...the sad face was for the T that had passed and the smilies were for the pic above - just got reversed, I'm sure on accident...easy thing to do. Otherwise, why would there be a sad face on the second to last pic?


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Feb 14, 2009)

robc said:


> It sort of looked like that original post just had to photo caption reversed...the sad face was for the T that had passed and the smilies were for the pic above - just got reversed, I'm sure on accident...easy thing to do. Otherwise, why would there be a sad face on the second to last pic?


that sounds like a plausable explanation.


----------



## lmramsey89 (Feb 14, 2009)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> that sounds like a plausable explanation.


I agree. No sane T keeper would be smilling about a dead T, however, all of them would smile at that cuuute face! (The pic that SHOULDVE had the smilies) :}


----------



## Luiscifer (Feb 14, 2009)

ooohhh that choco is a beauty. I look forward to seeing narcissa(my choco) like that.


----------



## fang333999 (Feb 14, 2009)

hairmetalspider said:


> *Here's a another one of me and Herman.
> 
> Also, my date for Valentine's Day.
> *


:drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Luiscifer (Feb 14, 2009)

vbrooke said:


> Hey, thanks a lot for for the support guys! Why does someone always have to be a party pooper!!:evil:


Hey i have 3 kids and lord knows i have put T's all over them. As long as mom and dad are there and know whats up. I dont see a prob. Beautiful T. Gorgeous kids. Bless them.


----------



## Thompson08 (Feb 14, 2009)

IrishKnight said:


> awww how big is that soon to be beauty!???:drool:


It's 1"  Thanks.


----------



## dragonblade71 (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh my gosh! Hairmetalspider, has anyone told you that you look like Cyndi Laupher?


----------



## lmramsey89 (Feb 16, 2009)

dragonblade71 said:


> Oh my gosh! Hairmetalspider, has anyone told you that you look like Cyndi Laupher?


Second that.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 16, 2009)

dragonblade71 said:


> Oh my gosh! Hairmetalspider, has anyone told you that you look like Cyndi Laupher?


Haha, no. I actually get Lisa Marie Presley a lot (Um, yeah, awkward.) 

But I love Cyndi Lauper, so I'll make that as a compliment.


----------



## lmramsey89 (Feb 16, 2009)

hairmetalspider said:


> Haha, no. I actually get Lisa Marie Presley a lot (Um, yeah, awkward.)
> 
> But I love Cyndi Lauper, so I'll make that as a compliment.


Omagosh. It most certainly is a compliment.


----------



## hairmetalspider (Feb 16, 2009)

lmramsey89 said:


> Omagosh. It most certainly is a compliment.


Awww 

That made my day


----------



## Avix4me (Feb 16, 2009)

Heres my genius dad with one of my Ts on his noggin'.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Feb 17, 2009)

yeah so during rehousing my buddies P. Regalis we decided to handle him. 







of course im not the smartest person on the planet so i decide to put it on my face...here are the results lol.


----------



## Blackavar15 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sticky Icky Feet
My Orange Baby Tickler


----------



## Miss Bianca (Feb 17, 2009)

Blackavar15 said:


> Sticky Icky Feet
> My Orange Baby Tickler




OH MY GOSH I WOULD NEVERRRR LOL GREAT PIC! FUNNY TOES


----------



## LeilaNami (Feb 17, 2009)

and there you go. Don't worry about the first pic.  I had a T wrangling team on the sidelines if anything should have happened :} 












EDIT: This was done around Halloween at Glamour Shots FYI


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Feb 17, 2009)

nice, even if its just a rosie its nice to see people using T's in photo shoots, kinda brings a more positive light to our world. LOVING THE PICS GUYS! im sure Hairmetalspider is glad she started this thread.


----------



## Spider787 (Feb 17, 2009)

Lucara said:


> Grammy, my 8" chaco female that passed away recently


Sorry bought your loss.  You were both looking good in that pic


----------



## Miss Bianca (Feb 18, 2009)

*yessir*



rustym3talh3ad said:


> nice, even if its just a rosie its nice to see people using T's in photo shoots, kinda brings a more positive light to our world. LOVING THE PICS GUYS! im sure Hairmetalspider is glad she started this thread.




oh I SO second this notion.. its true, I mean I've seen movie scenes & such making Ts look oh so frightening and scary, and it'll just be a harmless Rosea walking by... to the T-ignorant people it's a tarantula and that's it, it must be poisonous and dangerous.. but the more they're seen and discussed... ah I love it... I love Ts... keep the pics coming... I'm getting a new Auratum this week, will post some hot colorful shots myself


----------



## Teal (Feb 18, 2009)

*Awesome thread! I'd never think of handling my OBT, let along the Regalis and other crazy species yall have all over yourselves! lol

I'll get some pictures to add here soon! *


----------



## Draiman (Feb 18, 2009)

Hopefully this counts...


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 18, 2009)

K ~ since Russ threw down the glove and made me go through this thread to find his T.handling pic w/ the regalis...I figured I'd add some, too.   Should have done it a longtime ago...

jbrd (hubby) and "Sweetie" the T.blondi..










P.ornata..





Daughter with G.aureostriata...(awwww!)





Me and A.geniculata "Mother Theresa"





 Me and darkavar's orange baby tickler and GBBgirl w/P.nigricolor





 Me and "Lady Iris" P.metallica





Me and P.regalis


----------



## Ice Cold Milk (Feb 18, 2009)

*Aphonopelma spp.*

in mexico I came across this one - before i ever kept tarantulas (hence the noob holding a terrestrial on his head!!)


----------



## Rochelle (Feb 18, 2009)

Kissy kissy with the versicolor...





Kissy kissy with the P.nigricolor...





Kissy kissy with the P.metallica...





Daughter with her sand boa...





Cute daughter toes-ies with B.giganteous...





Me & "Elvira" G.pulchra...


----------



## ReMoVeR (Feb 20, 2009)

I wanted to get this thread to live again so there is my contribute, nothing special...  






One of my fav pics  







Cheers,


//Tiago


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Mar 15, 2009)

idont want any ridicule for this photo, i just was having some fun lol.


----------



## BarCa* (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## the nature boy (Mar 23, 2009)

Sweet!

--the nature boy


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice cambridgei!


----------



## GOMER113 (Mar 23, 2009)

My contribution: Me and Goldar, my G. aureostriata.


----------



## Nich (Mar 23, 2009)

Noexcuse4you said:


> Oh what the heck.  I'll post this here too.
> 
> Updated photo of my miranda and I.


I feel like I'm being cheated on.....:} 






From the dark days of binge drinking....lol

	
	
		
		
	


	






Yes shes on my hand, and hell ya those are my old sheets....lol.


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Mar 23, 2009)

Nich said:


> I feel like I'm being cheated on.....:}


She's in good hands! (Pun intended)


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey, someone had to do it.  
Flame on!
(Sorry for the poor pun.)


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 23, 2009)

Good luck with that


----------



## pandinus (Mar 25, 2009)

okay, so technically i may not be holding the T in any of these pictures, but if this isnt quality time and interaction i have no idea what is. took these pics this christmas


There's a giant spider on the loose in snow village!




















Taxi!





hey buddy! PSST!





stopping in for a margarita





Lookout baby Jesus!








John


----------



## Beardo (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL John.....those pics gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## _Lange (Mar 25, 2009)

Rick McJimsey said:


> Hey, someone had to do it.
> Flame on!
> (Sorry for the poor pun.)


DUDE! OBT on the face is crazy! I just want to know, how did you get it off, lol?? Get bit?


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 26, 2009)

How cuteeeeeeeeee is the snow villageeeeeeee
What great creativity with the lil Chaco as a Huge creepy tarantula, LOL
 
Love it!


----------



## ReMoVeR (Mar 26, 2009)

pandinus said:


> okay, so technically i may not be holding the T in any of these pictures, but if this isnt quality time and interaction i have no idea what is. took these pics this christmas
> 
> 
> There's a giant spider on the loose in snow village!
> ...


that is something really awesome!!! x))


----------



## Miss Bianca (Mar 27, 2009)

*My Contribution *

*THIS IS MY SON DARREN, WITH HIS BROTHERS, 
HOLDING DUTCHESS (G. ROSEA) & CHARLOTTE (A. VERSICOLOR)*


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 29, 2009)

pandinus said:


> okay, so technically i may not be holding the T in any of these pictures, but if this isnt quality time and interaction i have no idea what is. took these pics this christmas
> 
> 
> There's a giant spider on the loose in snow village!
> ...


Lol, I love it.  Reminds me of an old scary movie.


----------



## lilmoonrabbit (Aug 12, 2009)

Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead, but that christmas village photo montage was just priceless. Had me laughing out loud


----------



## The Spider Faery (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm loving this thread.  Such creativity and great shots. :clap:


----------

